# Harley Davidson Registration



## BADGER

I am having a nightmare registering my Dyna T-sport in Spain. It's a 2002 model and Traffico, so say by my solicitor, keep wanting different pieces of paper. They now want the official emissions for the bike from Harley Davidson. HD UK HQ, Oxford said they had not heard of that before but managed to get me some from Italy. Traffico said it's not enough and now they want an engineers report. The emissions were taken when I had the bike's pre-import ITV. So far it's taken seven week and I'm no further ahead.

CAN ANYONE OUT THERE HELP?


----------



## XTreme

Sounds to me like Spain doesn't want any Harleys (or their owners) here. 

No idea why....they'll generate a lot of income for the towtrucks guys.....and Babycham sales at the Blue Oyster Bar will go through the roof! 

You want a nice Yamaha you do!


----------



## owdoggy

Nah, Yammy's fall to bits if you look at 'em funny, get yersel a Honda

Can't help you myself Badger but I'm sure someone will be along shortly with a few ideas. They're a canny (if slightly eccentric) bunch on here.


Doggy


----------



## XTreme

owdoggy said:


> get yersel a Honda


But I'm heterosexual!


----------



## owdoggy

XTreme said:


> But I'm heterosexual!


Even more reason to get rid of the Yam I would have thought but enough of this jolly banter before we get our wrists slapped for thread knapping. A fellow biker is in bother and, however odd his choice of steed (sorry!) he needs a hand.


Doggy


----------



## BADGER

*Harley registration*



BADGER said:


> I am having a nightmare registering my Dyna T-sport in Spain. It's a 2002 model and Traffico, so say by my solicitor, keep wanting different pieces of paper. They now want the official emissions for the bike from Harley Davidson. HD UK HQ, Oxford said they had not heard of that before but managed to get me some from Italy. Traffico said it's not enough and now they want an engineers report. The emissions were taken when I had the bike's pre-import ITV. So far it's taken seven week and I'm no further ahead.
> 
> CAN ANYONE OUT THERE HELP?


Look, you Jap Smart arses. It might go around corners like a stuffed pig but it's got more street cred than Joe Calzaghe. So let's get the problem out the way first.
Help someone. A biker first and always a biker!


----------



## XTreme

BADGER said:


> Look, you Jap Smart arses. It might go around corners like a stuffed pig but it's got more street cred than Joe Calzaghe. So let's get the problem out the way first.
> Help someone. A biker first and always a biker!


I'll get a message to Stravinsky to find the info for you Badger!


----------



## Stravinsky

BADGER said:


> Look, you Jap Smart arses. It might go around corners like a stuffed pig but it's got more street cred than Joe Calzaghe. So let's get the problem out the way first.
> Help someone. A biker first and always a biker!


Ignore him, he's a Welsh ****

First of all where are you based in Spain Badger
Is the bike original spec or has it been modified?


----------



## BADGER

Stravinsky said:


> Ignore him, he's a Welsh ****
> 
> First of all where are you based in Spain Badger
> Is the bike original spec or has it been modified?


Badger is a Taffy also. You know, 'sing something they know, Ivor'.
And don't forget we beat you smug Toffee nosed, English Jap endorsing Jessie's in the six nations this year.

I live in Playa Flamenca, Torrevieja, and the bike is standard.

It's what makes the Brits a great race, we can fight against ourselves but no one else can.


----------



## XTreme

BADGER said:


> Badger is a Taffy also. You know, 'sing something they know, Ivor'.
> And don't forget we beat you smug Toffee nosed, English Jap endorsing Jessie's in the six nations this year.
> 
> I live in Playa Flamenca, Torrevieja, and the bike is standard.
> 
> It's what makes the Brits a great race, we can fight against ourselves but no one else can.


You're Welsh Badger? Considering you got a Harley you gotta be one of those Carediff nobbers!


----------



## chris(madrid)

BADGER said:


> I am having a nightmare registering my Dyna T-sport in Spain. It's a 2002 model and Traffico, so say by my solicitor, keep wanting different pieces of paper. They now want the official emissions for the bike from Harley Davidson. HD UK HQ, Oxford said they had not heard of that before but managed to get me some from Italy. Traffico said it's not enough and now they want an engineers report. The emissions were taken when I had the bike's pre-import ITV. So far it's taken seven week and I'm no further ahead.
> 
> CAN ANYONE OUT THERE HELP?


I'm afraid this IS what is required. You need a European certificate of conformity - HOMOLOGATION papers - HD-Europe KNOW ALL ABOUT THIS - it's where EU homologation is done in Germany. After you need a report. 

BUT are your solicitors doing the importation properly? - If it's an import due to "change of residence within the EU" then THEY HAVE TO (had to anyway) import whether you meet homologation specs or not. The engineers report is so the TEST centre knows what to look at and compare.


----------



## BADGER

XTreme said:


> You're Welsh Badger? Considering you got a Harley you gotta be one of those Carediff nobbers!


Yep, Carediff, but Brissle for a lot of years before Spain.


----------



## BADGER

*Thank you.*



chris(madrid) said:


> I'm afraid this IS what is required. You need a European certificate of conformity - HOMOLOGATION papers - HD-Europe KNOW ALL ABOUT THIS - it's where EU homologation is done in Germany. After you need a report.
> 
> BUT are your solicitors doing the importation properly? - If it's an import due to "change of residence within the EU" then THEY HAVE TO (had to anyway) import whether you meet homologation specs or not. The engineers report is so the TEST centre knows what to look at and compare.


Sense at last, Thanks Chris.


----------



## XTreme

BADGER said:


> Yep, Carediff, but Brissle for a lot of years before Spain.


_Your_ kind make me sick to my stomach! 

I think you can guess where I'm from now! 

However, where I'm from is even worse than Carediff!


----------



## Stravinsky

BADGER said:


> Badger is a Taffy also. You know, 'sing something they know, Ivor'.
> And don't forget we beat you smug Toffee nosed, English Jap endorsing Jessie's in the six nations this year.
> 
> I live in Playa Flamenca, Torrevieja, and the bike is standard.
> 
> It's what makes the Brits a great race, we can fight against ourselves but no one else can.


Heh heh

Badger, if you are stuck I have a specialist Gestoria who operates out of Javea & Alicante who got a Jap spec grey import with multi mods through the ITV and matriculation process. Cost me €900 I'm afraid, but there you go!


----------



## BADGER

*Harley registration*



Stravinsky said:


> Heh heh
> 
> Badger, if you are stuck I have a specialist Gestoria who operates out of Javea & Alicante who got a Jap spec grey import with multi mods through the ITV and matriculation process. Cost me €900 I'm afraid, but there you go!


Thanks for the info, I may have to take it up. 
I went back to ITV in Torrevieja and the guy there told me that if I get the official certificate from Harley the price drops by 300 Euros, otherwise they charge on top emissions.
I have phoned Riders in Bristol and they're a bit vague so I may have to go to Harley, Alicante and see what they say.
Thanks, I'll keep you informed.


----------



## chris(madrid)

BADGER said:


> Thanks for the info, I may have to take it up.
> I went back to ITV in Torrevieja and the guy there told me that if I get the official certificate from Harley the price drops by 300 Euros, otherwise they charge on top emissions.
> I have phoned Riders in Bristol and they're a bit vague so I may have to go to Harley, Alicante and see what they say.
> Thanks, I'll keep you informed.


GET HOLD OF HARLEY - EU. They sent me EU-Homologation papers FOC back in '99. OR contact HD-ES in Barcelona. FORGET DEALERS!

Interestingly - I bought a grey import 2002 Softail earlier this year - came from USA with a VERY open pipe fitted - seemed to escape the emission thing somehow.


----------



## BADGER

*Harley registration*



chris(madrid) said:


> GET HOLD OF HARLEY - EU. They sent me EU-Homologation papers FOC back in '99. OR contact HD-ES in Barcelona. FORGET DEALERS!
> 
> Interestingly - I bought a grey import 2002 Softail earlier this year - came from USA with a VERY open pipe fitted - seemed to escape the emission thing somehow.


The registration is done. The total cost was 950 Euros. I went to Harley Alicante and they phoned Barcelona for a certificate of conformity to get it done cheaper on the emmissions. Barcelona said that Harley only issue them for Bikes later than January '08, so that was no good and I had to pay the full amount. The time it has taken is down to the people at my solicitors. I was given a number by one of the blokes at the ITV station, a solicitor in Los Motesinos, and they said they could get it in three days at a cost of 782 Euros, with what I had already spent for the certificate and ITV it would have come out about the same.

Thanks for all the help from everybody.


----------



## XTreme

What's the approx value of the bike Badger?


----------



## BADGER

XTreme said:


> What's the approx value of the bike Badger?


I should imagine about 10,000 Euros.


----------



## fudge

BADGER said:


> I should imagine about 10,000 Euros.


 Hi Badger
did the price you paid include import duty? only im thinking of going back to the uk 
to buy a sportster, second hand harley's over here cost a mint.



cheers fudge.


----------



## chris(madrid)

fudge said:


> Hi Badger
> did the price you paid include import duty? only im thinking of going back to the uk
> to buy a sportster, second hand harley's over here cost a mint.


have you checked on Motos.net: todo sobre el mundo de la moto. Motos de ocasión y seminuevas ? Sportsters have dropped in price since last year.


----------



## XTreme

Used bikes are half the price in Britain Chris....and the falling pound makes it even better.

And no comment from me on the wisdom of buying a Harley!


----------



## chris(madrid)

XTreme said:


> Used bikes are half the price in Britain Chris....and the falling pound makes it even better.


 I nearly bought a used Sportster in the UK - worked out as cheap buying here. My Softail was easily as cheap as UK too.


----------



## BADGER

chris(madrid) said:


> have you checked on Motos.net: todo sobre el mundo de la moto. Motos de ocasión y seminuevas ? Sportsters have dropped in price since last year.


Just back from the UK and Riders of Bristol have new FAT BOBS at £10k. They have certainly come down in price. They say they sell a lot to Germans because of the value of the pound.


----------



## XTreme

Here's a short vid of Chris (Madrid) on his Harley!


----------



## chris(madrid)

XTreme said:


> Here's a short vid of Chris (Madrid) on his Harley![/url]


Must be another C(M) out there - wouldn't be seen dead in Denim 

Well OK maybe when dead I'd have no choice. But I wouldn't be seen alive in denim simply does not ring true.

What is it with riding in T-shirts?


----------



## XTreme

chris(madrid) said:


> Must be another C(M) out there


No....I changed the parameters on the youtube module to say your name!


----------



## fudge

chris(madrid) said:


> have you checked on Motos.net: todo sobre el mundo de la moto. Motos de ocasión y seminuevas ? Sportsters have dropped in price since last year.


thanks for that link chris
havent seen that site before,my spanish isnt that good yet so i'll have to get some extra lessons in,the prices seem to be ok on some of the bikes but not as cheap as ebay,where you can pick up an 1200 for 4-5k only a 2 or 3 of years old,but i suppose that all the paperwork and import duty will push the price up.



cheers fudge.


----------



## chris(madrid)

fudge said:


> but i suppose that all the paperwork and import duty will push the price up.


ESPECIALLY IF IT'S NOT STANDARD! - UK SVA for bikes is basically OPEN. Here it's not. You can hit issues with "wide" wheels/tyres - lights - lenses - zorsts etc. I've a mate with a legit Spanish dealer bought Softail in Malaga that was refused ITV due to an overzealous tester. Why - the foglights had the wrong markings so were legally headlights - as such had 3 headlights and the rules say 2 max. I've heard of this type of thing on other bike imports btw.


----------



## chris(madrid)

XTreme said:


> No....I changed the parameters on the youtube module to say your name!


I know, I know - I was in fact being facetious.


----------



## BADGER

chris(madrid) said:


> ESPECIALLY IF IT'S NOT STANDARD! - UK SVA for bikes is basically OPEN. Here it's not. You can hit issues with "wide" wheels/tyres - lights - lenses - zorsts etc. I've a mate with a legit Spanish dealer bought Softail in Malaga that was refused ITV due to an overzealous tester. Why - the foglights had the wrong markings so were legally headlights - as such had 3 headlights and the rules say 2 max. I've heard of this type of thing on other bike imports btw.


Fellas, my bike failed the ITV after the bloke nodded his head that everything was fine. I had two spots fitted and, right at the end, he said they were not up to Spanish regs. I went around the corner cut the wires, took them off, went back within 20 minutes and he gave me a pass certificate. ****. 
And you're right they measured the width of the wheels, the height of the bike in about 5 different places, weighed it, shone a torch under the bike. The bit I thought would fail me was the silencers, I didn't have the original pipes and got some that had to be welded, and they were only held on with jubilee clips, they got through. I've now got the originals.


----------



## chris(madrid)

BADGER said:


> I had two spots fitted and, right at the end, he said they were not up to Spanish regs. I went around the corner cut the wires, took them off, went back within 20 minutes and he gave me a pass certificate. ****.


Not **** - it's the law. This is not the UK. Did you ask before?

Fog/driving lights MUST be e-marked, must have an INDEPENDENT switch and must be on the documentation IF NOT ORIGINAL FITMENTS. 

Also one issue is that OEM HD lights are running lights - wired so they go *off* with the main beam. This is just dumb.

It's occasionally an issue on Certain Harleys (and others) that have ORIGINAL EXTRA LIGHTS when the tester has no idea. My Heritage OEM lights now have E-marked inserts (but not entirely for this reason - I fitted HID units, though this may prove interesting at ITV time). As they're OEM fitments so have a switch. And the loom is rewired as 100% independent.

I've also added stuff to the other bikes - BUT it's all easy to take off if needs be.

There are some ITV that are monstrously adherent to the law. Others that are more flexible regarding MINOR failures. 

Where I have the ITV done they're bike aware - and also they're mates. I've got through once on very borderline worn tyres - but as they said it's because I called first to ask and they KNEW I'd do it. It was done 2 days later.


----------



## XTreme

The tester was a ****? 

He probably thought the same of you cos you had a Harley!


----------



## XTreme

Could have been worse I suppose....like this poor guy!


----------



## zeziperez

hi chris, i´new here and i was following your ¨journey¨ to get register your harley in spain. i have almost the same problem for 05 heritage softail shrine they ask a certificate of conformity (certificado de homologacion) (cheap and fast way) or euro3 for the engine, (i do not get any because shrine model has 5th and 6 th on vin jh and regular heritages bw but both are identical bikes) i would like to know if you have any ¨gestoria¨who help you? or any tips?
a coruña


----------

